# Defuniak Springs Lake Reports



## johnson867 (Mar 1, 2008)

Spent a few days up in Defuniak Springs on King,Imperial, and Juniper lakes last week.Great luck on Kingand Imperial, but Juniper Lake was dead. Caught one bass on Juniper. They drained it to kill off the grass acouple years ago and although it did nothing to kill the grass as there is still an over abundance, the fishing is very poor there. You think they would learn. However, King and Imperial made up for it as we had great success. Most were caught on 5" wave worms either black w/blue flakes, laminate and watermelon colors.A few were caught on top water rapalas. And yes, my wife's was bigger.


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Good looking Bass there..thanks for the report. Sorry to hear that Juniper was not so good for you. My family owns a house on Juniper and i remember the draw down a couple years ago. There are some nice bass in there though...last fall a neighbor got a 9.5 out of there. When they had the draw down they left a fairly good area with water in it...It was fished heavy with little water and most fish were caught...but many survived.


----------



## fwbfishhead (Feb 4, 2009)

i seen a 12lb bass come out of juniperabout a month ago, it was cought buy a guy that lives on the lake.the fishate a 4in plastic worm june bug color.


----------



## fwbfishhead (Feb 4, 2009)

has anyone ever fished lake stanley over in defuniak it looks like it would be a nice place to fish from what ive been told there are not any stumps like juniper


----------

